# Journals and Magazines for the Cello



## dnsptz

Hi all :wave:

For my doctoral research at the University of Maastricht I am looking for music journals or professional magazines that revolve around the violoncello (possibly also historical magazines, periodicals, etc.). Ideally, the magazine should focus exclusively on the instrument. (If there is no such magazine, a more general journal for string instruments would also be of interest to me.) I wonder if the cello community can help me here? What are the platforms for exchange between cellists regarding innovations, debates, etc.? 

Language-wise I am looking for either English or German journals; rather European-based than American-based. You can just respond or contact me via d.petzold(at)maastrichtuniversity.nl 

Thanks a bunch and best,
Denise

P.S.: I'm not only a researcher, but started learning to play the cello a few months ago. It's so amazing!


----------



## wkasimer

There's an Internet Cello Society on Facebook - you might want to ask the question there.


----------



## dnsptz

Thank you! I have already posed that question to them (the community as well as the content developers), but I am still collecting more information. I thought anybody here might have a hot tip!


----------



## senza sordino

Strad Magazine in the U.K. and Strings Magazine in the USA are monthly magazine that's cover all strings, violin, viola, Cello and bass. Strad Magazine goes back more than 100 years.


----------

